# Conflicting Views on Neutering Age



## Altdeutscher (Aug 4, 2013)

Hello All,

I recently moved to Germany from the states and while here, purchased a handsome Shepherd, now 6 months old. Back in the states I always heard to neuter your pup around 6 months of age. When I mentioned in conversation to a German dog boarder that I was going to neuter my dog by 7 months old, she shook her head in disgust saying it was way too early. 

She went on and on about how he should not be neutered until after 1 year of age, maybe even 2 years of age. She said if I neutered him too early he would forever be in puppy-mode mentally, and not grow properly. 

Now, I agree with the growth thing, but I am now conflicted because I also worry about my dog roaming. I have only ever owned female mutts in the past so have never had experience with this, but hear that if he's in the mood he will just run off and find a lady friend. I also worry that if I wait too long, he will still act like he's got his parts even when he doesn't (if ya know what i mean). 

I don't plan on breeding my dog, and am at this point just concerned with his physical and mental well being. We've been through a lot with him already (he had parvo as a pup ). 

What is the best age in your experience to neuter a male shepherd?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've never neutered my dogs and i've never had a problem with them roaming
or anything else that's associated with an outside dog or a house pet.


----------



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

Spaying and Neutering | Angry Vet

I just poached this from another post, originally posted by Sunflowers, and this one, posted by Carmspack:

Long-Term Health Risks and Benefits Associated with Spay / Neuter in Dogs | Dogs Naturally Magazine

In my very newbie, but I'd like to think well researched opinion, reducing the risk of osteosarcomas and hemangiosarcomas is of much more benefit than reducing the risk of prostate and mammary cancers, given the lethality of the former two. There are a bazillion links on this forum about spay/neuter, so you can get some great info here!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I disagree that neutering early will keep a dog in "puppy mode" forever, but there are good reasons to wait for growth and health reasons. 

However, if you feel you would not be able to control an intact male and keep him from roaming the neighborhood, by all means, neuter him.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I agree with Freestep. 

Both males I had growing up were intact their entire lives, and I will likely leave Acheron intact (or neuter him at 3 yrs). Never had any issues with roaming, marking or any other behaviors people tend to associate with intact dogs.


----------



## DadTo2GSDs (Feb 16, 2013)

I let my male mature and had x-rays done to assure the growth plates were closed before we neutered him. But if I had to do it over again I don't think I would have as long as there wasn't any issues.
This article (which is the veterinarian version of our doctor's JAMA) supports not neutering young: _
https://www.avma.org/News/JAVMANews/Pages/130401s.aspx _


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Already a topic on this as of yesterday

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/basic-care/313569-neutering-pros-cons.html


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

All of mine were spayed/neutered early. The golden has matured nicely, did not stay in a puppy mode, he is the best dog in the world, very obedient and loves training. The GSD is maturing nicely too, he is still playful, but he is only a year old. I don't buy that they stay in the "puppy" mode if fixed early. I do think that there is possibly something to consider as far as the growth plates, but I haven't witnessed this either.


----------

